# go fast



## ISPEED (May 26, 2006)

a friend of mine just put a saleen supercharger on his 05 mustang he spent $25000.00 for the supercharger and basically upgraded all of the internals of his engine he dynoed at 550 BHP is there a twin turbo setup i can install on a 2006 350z to compete with him at the local drag race track?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

ISPEED said:


> a friend of mine just put a saleen supercharger on his 05 mustang he spent $25000.00 for the supercharger and basically upgraded all of the internals of his engine he dynoed at 550 BHP is there a twin turbo setup i can install on a 2006 350z to compete with him at the local drag race track?


It's not always what's in the car, but how it's driven... although, what's under the hood does help...
Anyway, it wouldn't take much to get a Z to 550 HP. They're already stocked with 290. A single turbo setup can do the trick, and if you do it right, would smoke that 'stang. There's several turbo kits out, that you can get, to satisfy your need. Good luck.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, for $2500 he sure didn't modify all the internals of his motor AS WELL as add the supercharger. Hell, I'd be surprised if he really got the WHOLE supercharger kit for 2500.

Secondly, the VQ35 will not hold up with stock internals at 550whp. Just won't. Figure a few thousand to build the motor without sleeves, which would make it capable of 650whp or so.

Figure another 6k for a complete turbo kit, and at least another grand for good management, and then a bit more for tuning and labor.

Yes it's possible.................but then again the 2006 has a bit different management and people are still learning on it.

Also, I'd say, going from 250whp (what you're probably around stock) to 500whp is a BIG jump, and I can't say whether you're really prepared to drive something with that much power yet.

www.my350z.com/forum read there......also read the Z33 section on the board here.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

25k for a supercharger?
man... im in the wrong business...


----------



## ISPEED (May 26, 2006)

i think you guys misunderstood me he spent $25000.00 building the stock engine and installed a saleen supercharger this price was including labour he got it dynoed at the same shop somewhere in calgary


----------



## ISPEED (May 26, 2006)

basically the only thing left stock is the block itself


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like a bit much to me. There still aren't any turbo kits available for the 06 Z with the "rev up" engine. I have talked to several companies that have said they are working on them. The motor in the 06 is slightly different than the previous years. As chimmike said, there is a huge differnce in a stock Z and a 550WHP Z, and there is quite a bit involved in creating that power. On a side note, I just got a set of 440cc injectors for my Z. Buddy of mine in parts had them laying around and gave them to me


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

440s won't do anything for you............


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> 440s won't do anything for you............


I wasn't sure if I'd use them or not, but they were free, so I got them. Thought about selling them...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

might as well sell 'em because n/a they won't do squat


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I think, if you wanna mod your brand new car with warranty just to try and be as fast as your friends, you probably shouldnt waste your time and money.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

thought hotshot was working on a twin turbo for the 350's ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> thought hotshot was working on a twin turbo for the 350's ?



since when?


JWT has a TT setup, they're just waiting for CARB approval before they ship it to the masses. Right now only a few select shops are qualified to install it.


----------

